# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  «Տնակ» մանկական զարգացման կենտրոն

## ivy

Երևանում մի շատ լավ մանկական կենտրոն կա՝ «Տնակ»: Ուղղված է 2-6 տարեկան երեխաների զարգացմանը: Շատ հավես ու հետաքրքիր միջավայր է: Բազմաֆունկցիոնալ խաղասենյակներ ունեն, «կենդանի անկյուն», խոհանոց, որտեղ փոքրիկները եփում-թխում են: 
«Տնակ»-ում տարբեր տեսակի դասընթացներ ու միջոցառումներ են կազմակերպվում, որոնց մասին կարելի տեղեկանալ իրենց ֆեյսբուքյան էջում: 
Այս ուրբաթ՝ սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 13:30 փոքրիկ խոհարարները թխվածքաբլիթներ են պատրաստելու: Ցանկացողները կարող են միանալ՝ իրենց փոքրիկների հետ միասին:

Հասցեն՝ Նալբանդյան 96, (Նալբանդյան-Թումանյան խաչմերուկում), մուտքը՝ բակի կողմից
Հեռախոս՝ 56 05 04; (096) 56 05 04

----------

Ariadna (29.09.2011), Arpine (29.09.2011), ars83 (29.09.2011), Cassiopeia (29.09.2011), Firegirl777 (29.09.2011), Freeman (29.09.2011)

----------

